# Contest: Predict the Suns November Record and Win



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Time for a nice friendly contest.

*Rules*:
Predict whether the Suns will either win or loss each in the month. 
Please make sure to either say win or loss for each game in the month. The deadline to enter is before the first game in the month. At the end of the month a winner will be chosen and a new contest for the next month will start.

*Prizes*:
The person who gets the most right wins 5,000 ucash points. If there is a tie the prize will be split. 
*
Schedule*:
Tue 1 Dallas 8:30pm 
Thu 3 @ L.A. Lakers 8:30pm 
Sat 5 @ Utah 7:00pm 
Sun 6 Sacramento 6:00pm 
Thu 10 Detroit 8:30pm 
Sat 12 Golden State 7:00pm 
Wed 16 Memphis 7:00pm 
Fri 18 Utah 7:00pm 
Sat 19 @ San Antonio 6:30pm 
Tue 22 Toronto 7:00pm 
Wed 23 @ Houston 5:30pm 
Fri 25 New Jersey 8:30pm 
Wed 30 Indiana 7:00pm 



Example of how you should play:


> Wed 2 Atlanta 7:30pm -WIN
> Fri 4 Utah 7:30pm -Loss
> Sun 6 @ New York 10:00am- WIN
> Tue 8 @ Milwaukee 5:00pm -Win
> ...


Have fun and good luck


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Tue 1 Dallas 8:30pm - Loss
Thu 3 @ L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - Win
Sat 5 @ Utah 7:00pm - Win
Sun 6 Sacramento 6:00pm - Loss
Thu 10 Detroit 8:30pm - Loss
Sat 12 Golden State 7:00pm - Win
Wed 16 Memphis 7:00pm - Win
Fri 18 Utah 7:00pm - Win
Sat 19 @ San Antonio 6:30pm - Loss
Tue 22 Toronto 7:00pm - Win
Wed 23 @ Houston 5:30pm - Win
Fri 25 New Jersey 8:30pm - Win
Wed 30 Indiana 7:00pm - Loss

November W/L prediction: 8-5


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Schedule:
Tue 1 Dallas 8:30pm - LOSE
Thu 3 @ L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - LOSE 
Sat 5 @ Utah 7:00pm - WIN
Sun 6 Sacramento 6:00pm - WIN
Thu 10 Detroit 8:30pm - LOSE
Sat 12 Golden State 7:00pm - WIN
Wed 16 Memphis 7:00pm - WIN
Fri 18 Utah 7:00pm - WIN
Sat 19 @ San Antonio 6:30pm - LOSE 
Tue 22 Toronto 7:00pm - WIN
Wed 23 @ Houston 5:30pm - LOSE
Fri 25 New Jersey 8:30pm - WIN
Wed 30 Indiana 7:00pm -LOSE


7-6, better than i expected.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Tue 1 Dallas 8:30pm - Loose
Thu 3 @ L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - Win
Sat 5 @ Utah 7:00pm - Win
Sun 6 Sacramento 6:00pm - Loose
Thu 10 Detroit 8:30pm - Loose
Sat 12 Golden State 7:00pm - Win
Wed 16 Memphis 7:00pm - Win
Fri 18 Utah 7:00pm - Win
Sat 19 @ San Antonio 6:30pm - Loose
Tue 22 Toronto 7:00pm - Win
Wed 23 @ Houston 5:30pm - Loose
Fri 25 New Jersey 8:30pm - Win 
Wed 30 Indiana 7:00pm - Loose

November W/L prediction: 7-6


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tue 1 Dallas 8:30pm -Lose
Thu 3 @ L.A. Lakers 8:30pm -WIN
Sat 5 @ Utah 7:00pm -WIN
Sun 6 Sacramento 6:00pm Lose
Thu 10 Detroit 8:30pm -Lose
Sat 12 Golden State 7:00pm -Lose
Wed 16 Memphis 7:00pm -Win
Fri 18 Utah 7:00pm -Win
Sat 19 @ San Antonio 6:30pm -Lose
Tue 22 Toronto 7:00pm -WIN
Wed 23 @ Houston 5:30pm -Lose
Fri 25 New Jersey 8:30pm -Lose
Wed 30 Indiana 7:00pm -Lose

5-8


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Tue 1 Dallas 8:30pm Loss
Thu 3 @ L.A. Lakers 8:30pm Win
Sat 5 @ Utah 7:00pm Win
Sun 6 Sacramento 6:00pm Win
Thu 10 Detroit 8:30pm Loss
Sat 12 Golden State 7:00pm Loss
Wed 16 Memphis 7:00pm Win
Fri 18 Utah 7:00pm Win
Sat 19 @ San Antonio 6:30pm Loss
Tue 22 Toronto 7:00pm Win
Wed 23 @ Houston 5:30pm Loss
Fri 25 New Jersey 8:30pm Loss
Wed 30 Indiana 7:00pm Win


----------



## jkalldaway (Sep 4, 2005)

Tue 1 Dallas 8:30pm Win
Thu 3 @ L.A. Lakers 8:30pm Win
Sat 5 @ Utah 7:00pm Win
Sun 6 Sacramento 6:00pm Loss
Thu 10 Detroit 8:30pm Loss
Sat 12 Golden State 7:00pm Win
Wed 16 Memphis 7:00pm Win
Fri 18 Utah 7:00pm Win
Sat 19 @ San Antonio 6:30pm Loss
Tue 22 Toronto 7:00pm Win
Wed 23 @ Houston 5:30pm Loss
Fri 25 New Jersey 8:30pm Win
Wed 30 Indiana 7:00pm Win

9-4


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Tue 1 Dallas 8:30pm -- Win
Thu 3 @ L.A. Lakers 8:30pm-- Loss 
Sat 5 @ Utah 7:00pm -- Win
Sun 6 Sacramento 6:00pm -- Win
Thu 10 Detroit 8:30pm -- Loss
Sat 12 Golden State 7:00pm -- Loss
Wed 16 Memphis 7:00pm -- Win
Fri 18 Utah 7:00pm -- Win
Sat 19 @ San Antonio 6:30pm-- Loss 
Tue 22 Toronto 7:00pm -- Win
Wed 23 @ Houston 5:30pm -- Loss
Fri 25 New Jersey 8:30pm -- Loss
Wed 30 Indiana 7:00pm -- Win

7-6


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Can I just predict the wins ?


8-6


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SunsFan57 said:


> Can I just predict the wins ?
> 
> 
> 8-6



Please predict all the wins and losses of each game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

First game is tomarrow, make sure to get all your picks in before the game starts.


----------



## donMartini (Jul 12, 2005)

Tue 1 Dallas 8:30pm - loss 
Thu 3 @ L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - win 
Sat 5 @ Utah 7:00pm - win 
Sun 6 Sacramento 6:00pm - win 
Thu 10 Detroit 8:30pm - loss 
Sat 12 Golden State 7:00pm - win 
Wed 16 Memphis 7:00pm - win 
Fri 18 Utah 7:00pm - win 
Sat 19 @ San Antonio 6:30pm - loss 
Tue 22 Toronto 7:00pm - win 
Wed 23 @ Houston 5:30pm - loss 
Fri 25 New Jersey 8:30pm - loss 
Wed 30 Indiana 7:00pm - loss 


Total record: 8-6


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

sunsaz said:


> Tue 1 Dallas 8:30pm - Loss
> Thu 3 @ L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - Win
> Sat 5 @ Utah 7:00pm - Win
> Sun 6 Sacramento 6:00pm - Loss
> ...



Congrats to sunsaz for getting 11 right and winning.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow, good predictions sunsaz.

Oh, and w00000t.... my 100th post.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I won 5,000 pts for predicting the Lakers wins (5-8)


I predicted an extra game for the Suns. =-(


----------

